# hang on fuge lighting (for chaeto)



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

Howdy y'all!

i need to get new lighting for my fuge to keep my chaeto growing. my last lamp died out. The MH desk lamp I was using runs too hot. What would be a good solution?

I'm thinking something LED. How many watts? it's just a AC70 fuge with a baseball sized clump of chaeto.


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

1x walmart desk lamp $9.99 + tax (clip-on or stationed, theyre the same brand)
1x 6pack of 6500K bulb from homedepot $9.99 + tax when on sale (not that much more expensive even without discount)


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

ninjaturtle said:


> 1x walmart desk lamp $9.99 + tax (clip-on or stationed, theyre the same brand)
> 1x 6pack of 6500K bulb from homedepot $9.99 + tax when on sale (not that much more expensive even without discount)


ok, and that's more than enough for a AC70? 
I want cost savings as much as possible


----------

